# Special Edition? (Rem 700)



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

I found a Remington 700 used today that I have never seen one like. It is a 700 in 7mm STW stainless synthetic, has some fancy engraving around the action and stainless steel detachable magazine. The barrel is floated and has a muzzle break and I estimate the trigger pull to be around 2lbs. I don't know what is factory and what was modified. They want $699 for it. I cant seem to find a new one like it to see how much it should run.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

It is a SS 700 BDL-DMB, or something like that. I had one exactly like it several years ago. Don't remember just when they were made, late 90's sounds about right. The one I had was extremely accurate, after I had it bedded. It isn't a "limited edition'. however, it certainly isn't common.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

BTW and FWIW, generally the "limited edition" models are fairly common, and many regular production runs are far more rare than the limited edition models, if that makes any sense to you!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Remington 700's for the most part should be bought because you want exactly what you are buying or you are going to use the action as a "donor action" for a custom project. There are certain exceptions to this, but one needs to be a very astute Remington colletor to know the difference. Remington makes THOUSANDS of *"uncataloged" * rifles each year. Generally as "special make-up" rifles for one distributer or another. There is often little collector value in these as they usually run a fair number of them and could run them again at any time. The most recent "collectable" rem 700 I can think of are the "double stamped" 7mm Exp/280Rem rifles. Off of the top of my head these were late 80's or very early 90's rifles as they were factory camo in an original mossy oak pattern. After that it's hard for me to think of a truely "collector sought" 700 of any configuration. Someone please speak up if I'm missing something, I haven't had to really know this stuff off the top of my head for about 7 years.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If you don't want it I will buy it. LOL STW's are awsome and that gun sounds like it would shoot really well.


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think I'll pass on this one, sounds like it is a little overpriced.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

FWIW, The SS 700 BDL-DMB is a regular production item. It is not an uncatalogued item, nor a special run made for some distributor. It is just not a very common model, particularly in the STW. I don't think any Remington 700 is collectible, as far as that goes.

If that rifle is 98%, it is at about Blue Book value. If I was looking to buy it, I would also be as much concerned about how many rounds were through the barrel as anything.

The main reason I got rid of the one I had, is because of the brake. Horrendously loud. Although it is removable (left hand threads tho).


----------

